# What do I want?



## greyhounddad (Apr 24, 2014)

Looking for some advice, like most on here lol

I have a French press which I'm not keen in due to the sludge. But have an aeropress and a hario slim grinder thank to advice on here last year.

looking for another method. I may go moka pot if all else fails.

The wife likes sweet drinks at Starbucks she would have pike place with a syrup or a macchiato. I like most stuff though I'd say I like "long" drinks if that's the correct term. Either a cup or mug full of something. I have only ever had two straight shots of espresso ever both from Starbucks mainly for the hit not the taste. I'd say I'd favour a latte or capachino if pushed.

so is it worth looking at machines or should I stick to an aeropress and moka pot?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

If the Mrs enjoy lattes and cappuccinos, and you prefer lungo or americanos then an espresso machine makes sense. Espresso goes into each of these drinks plus a steam wand will allow you to texture milk appropriately depending on the drink you're making.

Hope that helps?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I second the idea of an espresso machine though, you can pickup a bargain on the forum here but if you're going to do that, really consider the importance of the grinder too in order to get the most out of the beans and machine. I'm sure you've heard it before, but remember good quality, freshly roasted beans, which can be bought from any of the forum sponsors here.

Where do you like? You could look at getting in contact with some local forum members/businesses that could help in your decision.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Try and reduce the sludge in your French press brews, sink any floating grounds before pouring & allow time to settle, don't mash the bed with the plunger, this will kick up silt into your coffee. You could also try filtering the French press brews via the Aeropress, it will take a little more than you can typically brew in the AP if filtering like this.


----------



## greyhounddad (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm in bishop Auckland nr Darlington


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

If you fancy a Classic my set up is on the Forum, I only drink lungos and flat whites etc, Classic has been ideal. I'm open to offers.


----------



## greyhounddad (Apr 24, 2014)

Would I need anything else for the classic?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

You'll need a good grinder, again, something you can pickup quite easily on the forum. Don't skimp on that!

I started with an MC2 and my Classic, which in itself is a 'classic' setup. You could look at a Mignon grinder to go with the Classic and be set for quite some time then.


----------



## greyhounddad (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm tempted mremanxx


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

greyhounddad said:


> I'm tempted mremanxx


What do you want to know mate? Got it at Christmas from a guy in Perth, so has been in soft water area since new(as far as I an aware) I bought at the stuff to do the mods and extra baskets etc. The gauge is not needed as OPV mod was done but I like the look of it.


----------

